# Apps for Projectors



## foto69man (Apr 7, 2011)

Hello all,
Does anyone know apps to control projectors specifically the waking up/shutting down sequence? I currently have an Epson Home Cinema 8350. Any ideas would be awesome.  Thank you.

Adam


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

What are you looking for specifically? If you're looking to shorten the length of time it takes to wake up and shut off a projector, I'd recommend leaving it alone. Bulb warm up time is built into the 'turn on' procedure and bulb cool down is built into the 'turn off' procedure. If you change those, you run the risk of shortening the life of your bulb.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Are you looking for control by other than the factory remote? I used to control my 1080p via the serial port using my pc and CQC software. There are other less expensive software if all you want to do is control the projector or other audio equipment via serial though.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Harmony link
iRule
URC's total control
Control4
AMX
Crestron

All come to mind. There are also countless dongles you can get to allow control from an iPad/iPhone/other mobile device.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Let's not forget the OP's question.



foto69man said:


> Hello all,
> Does anyone know *apps* to control projectors *specifically the waking up/shutting down sequence*? I currently have an Epson Home Cinema 8350. Any ideas would be awesome.  Thank you.
> 
> Adam


I don't think they are looking for a universal remote.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

mechman said:


> Let's not forget the OP's question.
> 
> I don't think they are looking for a universal remote.


My bad

That projector should have a 12v trigger. Just run a line from your AVR to it.


----------



## foto69man (Apr 7, 2011)

I apologize for not responding sooner. Just turning the projector on and off without the huge factory remote. I have a Galaxy Tab 7.0 tablet that I use to turn on my computer/receiver/blu ray player...so controlling the projector from their would be nice as well. 

P.S. Not an apple fan, all windows or android if that helps with the suggestions :innocent:


----------

